# Slick Tricks vs Impala



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Been running around last week with clients but got the opportunity to harvest two management impala rams.

Equipment used:

83# 05 Allegiance
125gr Slick Trick standard broad head
Gold Tip XT Hunter arrows
Arrow weight 620gr

1st Impala shot at 22 yards quartering away.

Impala went 60 yards.

2nd Impala shot at 23 yards quatering shot.

Went 50 yards.

Look at the link for photos

http://picasaweb.google.com/gerhard...hoto?authkey=XikjZbXoS0I#s5092939131695092274

Slick Tricks did the work every time.



Gerhard


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

I like what I see regarding the exit wound. It is gaping and must leave a proper blood trail. 

How noisy are they really? Every time I mention them people make the remark that it is a nice broadhead but the fore blader is very noisy.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

I have no problem with regards to them making a noise.

As you know Impala is the best string jumper there is and they were not aware of the arrow.

I used 4 inch quick spin vanes and I have heard that people say the are also noisy for hunting.

Wait until the impala is relaxed next to the water and aim small.

Gerhard


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Wonderful Impala Rams*

Congratulations Gerhard,

You harvested two fine trophies.
Looks like perfect shots - awesome.:thumbs_up


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> I like what I see regarding the exit wound. It is gaping and must leave a proper blood trail.
> 
> How noisy are they really? Every time I mention them people make the remark that it is a nice broadhead but the fore blader is very noisy.


I also used a Slick Trick by my Nyala shoot and was very surprised how good they work. My shoot was at 24 yard with a 74 lbs Mathews Conquest II and 418 grain Carbon Express 3D select 400 arrow speed 296 fps. The arrow wend completely through. At the video I can see that the Nyala jumped in the moment if the arrow touch him.
I mean this arrow heads make no noise by flying.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

nimrod-100 said:


> Congratulations Gerhard,
> 
> You harvested two fine trophies.
> Looks like perfect shots - awesome.:thumbs_up


Thanks.

They sure did not go far.

Gerhard


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Well done Gerhard !!! Nice animals and good shoots !!
As I see at the trophy pictures my camo have the right size for you.
I send this at end of the week:wink:


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks Frank.

Will get them full of blood ASAP.:wink:

Gerhard


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Gerhard said:


> Thanks Frank.
> 
> Will get them full of blood ASAP.:wink:
> 
> Gerhard


K§§k, my wife washed the clothes, because the black springbock messed up the whole back side of my shirt and pants. But I can slaughter a rabbit if you want:wink:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Nogmaals baie geluk my maat! Dis twee knukker ramme!


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Die was 2 vet ramme vir die tyd van die jaar.

No1 het 35kg uit geslag.

No 2 was 39kg.

Gerhard


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Gerhard said:


> Die was 2 vet ramme vir die tyd van die jaar.
> 
> No1 het 35kg uit geslag.
> 
> ...


Jy praat so, dis os droog hier by ons. Ek is gister by 'n hele paar Rooibokke verby. Die hele lot blink sommer so, so dik is hulle nog.


----------



## Hermanhunter (Jul 15, 2007)

Dis darm 2 mooi bokke daai! 

........Jy sit met soveel energie in daai pyle dat jy seker jou pyle stukkend skiet teen die bome agter die bokke

Watse ke kry jy Gerhard?


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

So 91ft/lbs.

My idee is om die rooibok teen 'n boom vas te skiet so dat ek hom nie hoef te soek nie.:wink:

Spot net.

Ek het die selfde pyl gebruik vir al twee bokke. Net die replacement blades vevang. Kan hulle nou weer skerp maak en dan weer skiet.

Gerhard


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Hier is 'n paar ander besoekers by die hides.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice pictures Gerhard, I hope to get more of this here in the next couple of weeks:wink:


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Good Hunting.

Gerhard


----------



## desertgoat (Jun 22, 2006)

Check out what a Tight-Point does to a Zebra. 




http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee86/desertgoat_2007/Africa053-1.jpg


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Great shot Randy,

Right on the SGT stripes!!!

Looking forward to the rest of the pictures.:wink:

Gerhard


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Photo's*

Gerhard ,
Great,whish I could get hold of some Slick Tricks locally.Nice Kudu bull and Wildebeest.Photos like yours make us jealous.Hopefully this Sunday I will get something.I will send you all Bloubank Hunting Farm's E-mail address.Congratulations again!
Regards
Philip


----------

